# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  SERVICIO LOGISTICO INTEGRAL DE GAMMA CARGO

## GAMMA CARGO

GAMMA CARGO 
Somos un grupo de profesionales especializados en atender todas sus necesidades logísticas. 
Contamos con mas de 24 años de experiencia en el mercado y poseemos un conjunto de servicios interconectados para poder atender cualquier requerimiento operativo de cargaSomos un grupo de profesionales especializados en atender todas sus necesidades logísticas. 
Contamos con mas de 24 años de experiencia en el mercado y poseemos un conjunto de servicios interconectados para poder atender cualquier requerimiento operativo de carga. 
SERVICIOS ESPECIALIZADOS  
•Agenciamiento de Aduanas
•Aforos en planta
•Servicio especializado para carga Refrigerada y Congelada.
•Transporte terrestre
•Gestión de Terminales
•Fletes de Carga FCL/LCL/AEREO
•Coordinación  para distintas Certificaciones.
•Manejo de cuadrillas, tanto para granel como sacos 
COBERTURA DEL SERVICIO 
•Atención a Nivel nacional
•Tipos de servicio: LTL (Less than truck load) y FTL (Full  truck load)
•Servicios: Exportación, importación y local
•Localización de carga (GPS) de flota propia y de terceros
•Información en línea (Reportes personalizados)   *Oficina Principal:*  *Cura Muñecas 187 Of. 301 San Isidro - Lima 27, Perú* *
(511) 208-0830* *Sucursal Paita*  *Jr. Zepita 242 - Paita - Piura, Perú* *(073) 213-028*   *impoexpo@gammacargo.com*  www.gammacargo.com   Temas similares: Servicio de Transporte Logístico de Mercadería Artículo: USDA autoriza nuevo tratamiento en centro logístico de Miami Operador Logistico Centro logistico peruano en u.s.a. Perú instalaría centro logístico en Porto Belo para impulsar exportaciones de Macro Región Sur

----------

